# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Please post your Budgetts frog set up...

## Ted

I would very much appreciate anyone who keeps Budgetts frogs,if they could post a picture of their set up ..I am really curious about how people keep them. Thank you very much..

----------


## Ted

So nobody keeps a Budgetts frog and can post a photo of your set up.?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Sadly they are slowly disappearing from the hobby. Not as many people keeping them as there once was. There are a few members who keep them, but they haven't been on for a while.

----------


## Ted

Thanks grif,,that is kind of sad,I thought they were more popular....

----------


## Brett

> Sadly they are slowly disappearing from the hobby. Not as many people keeping them as there once was. There are a few members who keep them, but they haven't been on for a while.


This ^^^

Now that Grif mentions it I've also noticed Budgett's frogs are kinda slipping out of the hobby. It's a terrible shame because my Budgett's frog was one of the funnest and coolest animals I've had the privilege of working with. Are you thinking about getting a Budgett's frog if you can find one? What kinds of questions do you have?

----------


## Amy

My 8 year old has wanted a budgett's frog so bad.  I am not wanting one right now, but I sure hope they don't disappear from the trade before she's ready to get one.

----------


## Ted

I don't have any questions,I keep Surinam toads,another large aquatic frog.i was just wondering how different people keep them.probably most in bare bottom tanks maybe? I was hoping for a general cross section,but I don't think that's going to happen.yes I would like to get a Budgetts frog,and wanted one for a while,just can't find one.anybody ever do business with that new York city place "big apple herps"? He's says he gets captive bred ones...

----------


## Amy

> I don't have any questions,I keep Surinam toads,another large aquatic frog.i was just wondering how different people keep them.probably most in bare bottom tanks maybe? I was hoping for a general cross section,but I don't think that's going to happen.yes I would like to get a Budgetts frog,and wanted one for a while,just can't find one.anybody ever do business with that new York city place "big apple herps"? He's says he gets captive bred ones...


I have purchased supplies from them before but never a live animal.  Had no issues with my supply order though.

----------


## Ryan

Hey ted, Its a shame they are slipping away from the hobbyists hands  :Frown:  from what ive read they are commonly kept in aquatic tanks but can be kept in semiaquatic terrariums, ive even heard of terrariums with a large water bowl, but im sure they would fare better in a semiaquatic tank, but experience speaks for itself on the forum.

----------


## Ted

Thank you everyone for answering me.did you know there's a breeder of Budgetts frog in california? It's called "the frog ranch" ,you can check out their website. They breed 3 kinds of these frogs,the l. Laevis,l. Iianensis ,and the cross breed krueger frog. I wrote to them and they won't sell retail,,but they won't tell me were to get one either.they said a huge batch will the market in 6 weeks,that was at least 6 weeks ago,and I'm wondering what market? No one has any and there's none on kingsnake hardly ever......

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Thank you everyone for answering me.did you know there's a breeder of Budgetts frog in california? It's called "the frog ranch" ,you can check out their website. They breed 3 kinds of these frogs,the l. Laevis,l. Iianensis ,and the cross breed krueger frog. I wrote to them and they won't sell retail,,but they won't tell me were to get one either.they said a huge batch will the market in 6 weeks,that was at least 6 weeks ago,and I'm wondering what market? No one has any and there's none on kingsnake hardly ever......


Check Kingsnake.com

----------


## Ted

Yeah,I check that almost every day,I don't see any for sale....

----------


## Ryan

If you check LLLreptile they occasionally get some in every month or two

----------


## Brett

I checked the Kingsnake classifieds and as of this morning there's TWO, count 'em, TWO vendors selling Budgett's frogs. I think I need to get another one of those little suckers.

----------


## Ted

I'm on it,,,thanks brett

----------


## Namio

The setup of Budgett's Frog is pretty much identical to Surinam Toads.

I have a couple of feeding videos that also show my setup. They are very aggressive eaters, perhaps more than Surinam Toads, and can be equally explosive.  Bare tank bottom is the easiest way since frequent water change is required. If you browse around my videos I also had smooth-edge sheet rock bottom that was safe and aesthetically pleasing.

----------

